
Startup Digest: The Best Startup Events in Your City - MediaSquirrel
http://venturehacks.com/articles/startup-digest
======
tdoggette
I signed up because it looked good, but the one-comment shills at the bottom
of this thread make me distinctly nervous. Does anyone know what's up with
this?

~~~
carterac
A lot of people work with the startup digest. I'm one of them. When I saw that
Venture Hacks wrote such an awesome post about us, I couldn't believe it, got
really excited, and immediately up-voted it and added a really positive
comment.

Usually, I'm more measured on HN and take care to make everything very focused
and value-added.

I think in this case people got carried away and in their enthusiasm left
comments that look spammy.

To be clear, no-one involved with SUD is making any money. And everyone has
their own startups to boot! It is a pure labor of love driven by a shared
passion to bring startup communities together.

------
steveklabnik
I'm sure it's different in every city, but the one I have here is pretty
disappointing. It basically only covers a few events that are affiliated with
two or three of the local universities.

~~~
Cmccann7
That's too bad, send Abishek the curator in Pittsburgh about the events you
like in Pittsburgh. Or email me directly chris at thestartupdigest.com and I
can put you in touch with him.

Thanks for the feedback!

~~~
steveklabnik
No problem. My business partner actually came up with a different solution,
completely independently of Startup Digest. He hadn't heard of it before, and
so <http://pghtechevents.com> was born.

------
sheraan
I started the Cape Town edition of the digest (we have the record for biggest
launch audience :D) and the feedback thus far has been great. The community
likes it. A simple non-spammy weekly email profiling startup related events
around the city- what's not to like?

We don't make money - I'm a startup CEO and I do this for free... takes about
1 hour of my time per week and it feels good to do something for the
community.

Regarding having an informative digest, I'm sure it helps if the entrepreneur
curating it is well connected in the local startup scene. My advice is to sign
up and tell your friends because they're likely to appreciate the
recommendation.

------
afarcet
Just edited the first issue of the Copenhagen edition. Great response so far;
people like the simple and readable format and the overall 'spirit' of the
initiative.

I read the Silicon Valley edition, just to drool...

------
tseabrooks
Is there anything similar for the Nashville area? I know I've heard about
Nashville having a small startup community starting to develop and I haven't
been able to find any good, up to date, resources like this for Nashville.

~~~
dpritchett
I would check out BarCamp Nashville and 48Hour Launch.

Failing that contact @ecmathews directly with a question. Eric is one of the
most outspoken and hardworking startup proponents in Memphis so he'll
certainly know more about the Nashville scene than I do.

Edit: 48Hour Launch is similar to Startup Weekend. The first event was held in
Chattanooga recently and Memphis's inaugural is this weekend.

<http://www.barcampnashville.com/>

<http://www.48hourlaunch.org/>

<http://twitter.com/ecmathews>

------
rcavezza
I love SUD. ...only downside is there's no SUD for the Philly yet.

------
carterac
This is so exciting. It is so true about the power of events to build
community and empower entrepreneurs. I just got back from the Student Tech
Meetup last night in NYC, and was blown away by how many passionate students
were there who wanted to start companies, or were already doing it!

I can't imagine how amazing it would have been to have access to those kinds
of events when I was in school.

This will truly be saving people from the Siren Song of Wall Street.

------
ivankirigin
You should hook in with location based services to make achievements based
upon completing x% of a weekly set.

------
MediaSquirrel
Originally put hte wrong title. Fixed now. Sorry Chris!!!

------
andrewhyde
I help put on the Boulder version, highly recommend it!

------
amir_harel
a great idea well implemented!

------
NYEWeek
Great idea and great people!

------
danmartell
Best startup event list ever! The curation is evident.

------
amymcagle
[Startup Digest] features only the best events! Love it!

------
SLInc
This is the best of the best events for entrepreneurs anywhere!!!!!!! My
number read of the day. Read it!!!!

